# So mad right now!



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My boyfriend got pissed at me earlier today, for something I said, although I've yet to figure out exactly what it is I said that earned his anger. But whatever....

We had $266 in the checking account last night. He doesn't get paid until tomorrow. I told him last night that I was paying the phone bill, which is $130. So, we'd only have about $136 left in the account to get through til Monday. 

He's a truck driver, on the road, so he needs to buy food, drinks, etc. which is why I let him know what was going on. He said ok, he'd keep that in mind. 

So now, tonight, after he got mad at me earlier, he stopped and got some food and drinks and stuff, at about $20-something. Then, he goes and spends $100 on his hobby. We now have $6 in our checking acct. Well, we did until I transferred money from our savings acct. 

It just pisses me off so much, because we have our car insurance due this week, I have an appt for an eye exam and will be paying for both my exam and new glasses with no insurance, and we have a credit card bill due at the end of the week. His check tomorrow will probably be enough to cover all of it, but it's just the total lack of responsibility and thought. 

He's the one who's always made such a big deal about how I don't have to work, he can cover everything, blah blah blah. And then he does stuff like this. I have kids. I cannot live with this kind of irresponsibility financially, even if it doesn't happen all the time. 

I think tomorrow I'm going to find a job and get my own accounts again. If he's going to do things like this when we have a disagreement, I do not want to trust making sure my kids are fed and clothed to him. 

I don't think I really have a question here, I just needed to vent somewhere where he can't see it and get more mad at me. :cussing::banghead::rant:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, go get a job and make your own money, you will be happier. 

Having to spend somebody else's money is not a good feeling. 

You become dependent on him!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I wished I would have known how careless and ignorant my H was with money before I married him. He spends and spends on junk without any thought to the debt trap he puts us in.

He has gone more than one time behind my back to purchase major items. When I have tried to explain financial matters to him, he gets angry accusing me of being controlling. That's his way of having a temper tantrum, so he can get his way.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

It definitely sounds like a good plan to gain some financial security. This will ultimately help you later in life too, as you'll be able to better save for retirement and create a bigger emergency savings fund. 

Do you both have a monthly spending budget for hobbies, etc? That might help with the spending as long as he sticks to it.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Let's just say that in my opinion you are thinking clearly. He has demonstrated with his actions that in a pinch or a fight, he is willing to disregard responsibilities, and that is not cool. You can not build something solid on the hope that he won't 'disregard his responsibilities' tomorrow--and it's not cool that you and your kids "hope" you can eat and have basics of life based on his whims. 

If he is not cool with you having your own job, then when he gets angry, he will need to DEMONSTRATE with his ACTIONS that he will not disregard his responsibilities such as food and family.


----------

